# PE en retard et sans le repas



## Couleurcafe (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues ça va vous?
 MOI comme ça  !!!!!!!!!!!  😡
PE arrive ce matin  : "Nounou je suis en retard.... et j'ai pas eu le temps de faire à manger"
Je réponds pour le retard: "comme d'habitude!" 
pour le repas :" elle ne mange pas alors!"
Même pas elle me demande poliment de lui faire quelque chose à manger.
VRAIMENT RAZ LE BOL AUCUN RESPECT.......     la nounou fera bien , ben oui je vais pas la laisser devant les autres sans rien dans l'assiette.
Est-ce que c'est moi qui ne supporte plus rien surement un peu mais ils abusent de nous . 

Autre chose qui concerne les indemnités d'entretiens; si l'enfant arrive à 9H au lieu de 8H
quand on calcul les indemnités du mois c'est au réel de la présence ou l'horaire prévu au contrat?


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Tu facture le repas et indique que si c'est trop compliqué pour eux d'anticiper le repas alors autant te laisser systématiquement faire les repas car alors toi tu pourras anticiper la préparation et les courses en conséquence.

Les IE n'ont pas à être réduit sous pretexte que le PE arrive en retard, j'ai jamais fait ça, en aucun cas, déjà que ça ne représente pas grand chose. Si ça les embette, ils n'ont qu'à arriver à l'heure.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour les IE je ne modifie rien car la dépose tardive de l'enfant est considérée comme de la convenance du parent employeur

Mes contrats sont sur du 8h00 - 18h00
Les enfants arrivent quasi toujours entre 8H30 et 9H00 jamais avant 
Je ne modifie pas le montant des IE

Idem pour le soir ils partent souvent entre 17H30 et 17H45 rares les fois ou je fini vraiment à 18H00 et bien idem je compte 10 heures d'IE

Pour le reste je suis du meme point de vue que toi
Les parents nous en demande de + en +
Et tentent de ce décharger de leurs obligations parentales de plus en plus fréquemment 

Alors au départ on dit allez c'est exceptionnel je fais l'effort, mais le soucis c'est que les parents prennent souvent cela pour un acquis et en abusent

Donc moi maintenant c'est STOP dès le départ


----------



## Mimipoupina (29 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi je ne fournis pas les repas par choix donc ici les PE me lzissent toujours un repas "au cas où" , en 11 ans jamais personne n'a oublié d'apporter le repas mais dès fois une maladresse et hop l'assiette au sol, donc j'ai un bledichef ou petite conserve de légumes d'avance, des compotes et des biscuits qu'ils me laissent ici dans un tiroir, ça peut dépanner ...
Pour les IE je n'ai jamais proratisé, c'est le montant journalier au contrat retard ou pas


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pour les IE idem que les collègues pas de baisse je facture celles prévues au contrat par contre elles peuvent augmenter au cas ils arriveraient plus tôt ou repartiraient plus tard !!! pour le repas si cela devient RéCURRENT et bien le mieux est qu'ils vous apportent des petites assiettes en fonction de l'âge de leur enfant en dépannage ... et pour le reste perso j'avais les fromages yaourts fruits compotes gâteaux eau et lait pour la semaine et c'est moi qui gérais, seul le repas était apporté chaque jour ! donc si pas le repas il y aura toujours une assiette pour dépannage mais si cela arrive souvent soit vous proposez de faire le repas pour leur enfant définitivement car vous en avez assez de répéter les choses et là pour aujourd'hui vous fournissez EXCEPTIONNELLEMENT et le FACTUREZ pas de cadeau surtout !!! car les mauvaises habitudes sont vite prises plus que les bonnes ...


----------



## Couleurcafe (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci les collègues vos retours me confortent dans mes avis et ma façon de penser.
Ok pour le fonctionnement des IE mais je voulais surtout que vous me le confirmiez.
Perso je fais du 8H 18H et rares sont les fois où non seulement ils sont là avant mais surtout à l'heure et c'est plus souvent en retard ... JE VOUS ENVIE ASSMATZAM
Bon courage à vous tous


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

s'il n'y a pas de prix de repas mentionné dans le contrat, tu factures le repas que tu as servi aujourd'hui à 8 euros.
ça devait les calmer pour oublier.


----------



## zabeth 1 (29 Novembre 2022)

J'en ai un qui arrive systématiquement en retard, au lieu de 8h30 c'est 8h50, voire 9h, et toujours une bonne excuse....
Je fais comme les collègues, les IE restent identiques, je ne proratise pas. 
et pour les repas de ce petit (2ans 1/2), les parents me font "une livraison" toutes les semaines de compotes, yaourts, gâteaux et blédichefs,  (j'ai de la place pour stocker) au moins il a toujours son repas. C'est pas top de manger que des trucs industriels et franchement, ça ne donne pas faim,  mais les parents ne cuisinent pas, et moi je ne prépare pas les repas.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Zabeth12 ans 1/2 et toujours des plats préparés 😱


----------



## zabeth 1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Emily 
Hélas oui....Pauvre loulou, ça me fait mal au coeur pour lui, mais soi disant qu'il "n'aime pas" les plats faits maison, à part les chips, gâteaux apéro (pas fou !) ....On en a parlé et reparlé avec les parents, rien à faire ; maintenant j'ai laissé tomber. 😥
Au moins il a son repas !!!
(et l'autre jour il est arrivé en retard , à 9h10 très précisément, car il voulait regarder la fin de son dessin animé... No comment !)


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Zabeth je comprends mieux.
Effectivement prendre du recul avec tout ça et faire comme les parents  ont décidé.
Il ira peut être a la cantine lorsqu'il ira à l'école, ce petit va être tout chamboulé.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

*J’ai appris que la vraie bledine n'existait Plus. Quel dommage, c’était tellement bon, surtout au miel 😋*


----------



## LadyA. (29 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu un petit, d'une maman infirmière et qui je vous assure avait le temps au vu de son planning ( tiens d'ailleurs elle aussi me laissait régulièrement son gamin qd elle ne travaillait pas, il le savait, grosse crise à chaque fois,  bref), bledichef jusqu' à quasi 3 ans, et encore c'est moi qui ait dit stop, le gamin n'aimait plus ça,  et il a eu jusqu'à 3 ans et 4 mois,  qd on a rompu le contrat, des yaourts pour bébé 6 mois 😁


----------



## Pity (29 Novembre 2022)

Je facture 4€ pour repas + goûter
Mais maintenant dans les nouveaux contrats...je pense facturer 8€ s'ils me mettent sur le fait
Ils fournissent... qu'ils assument !


----------

